# What's on your DIY checklist for fall?



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I built my house so I could pretty much stay with my retirement motto:

" _Just do whatever is fun and irresponsible_ ".:vs_laugh:
But If the weather cools enough I may enjoy firing up the ole wood stove in the shop and doing a wood project if I can find one that's fun.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I have already winterized the pontoon boat, so we will just sit on the porch or around the chiminea and enjoy the fire, beat the fool out of mosquitoes. Also when the fall colors get right we will make a trip up to the Smokies. 

I also have to change out our electrical panel before it gets too cold. It is too hot right now. 

I also need to see why our old car is running hot, I see bubbles in the radiator, I hope it isn't a blown head gasket, just started this evening.

Also it is getting BBQ time, I already smoked a couple butts, a few racks of ribs and a couple batches of smoked stuffed jalapenos, talk about goooood. 

Later when it gets cold I will install T&G ceiling in our two bedrooms. Ok, I'm done now. lol


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Might possibly start on my deck. Summer was too hot for that kind of work. Now it's too rainy, but at least something like a deck is easy to just stop and continue on another time. No need to tarp or anything like that. I have a small stretch of time off coming soon so hoping to start then if it's dry enough outside. 

I also want to start tidying up the garage and prepping it so I can finish it. Been wanting to do that for a long time. Now that I built a shed I can start moving lot of stuff into it, which I already did. One job that I at least want to start off is removing the chimney for the old fire place. It will then allow me to remove the actual fireplace which will completely transform my living room as I'll actually be able to put the couch in front of the TV where it belongs. My layout right now is terrible and non functional because the fireplace is in the way.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm finishing off some drainage around my shed that I have been putting off all summer because it was just too stinkin' hot and humid. I'm enjoying the cooler weather - it was about 17C/62F today and I spent the afternoon reading and having a beer on the deck. It will be winter so enough. Off for a day trip on the bike tomorrow - the leaves are just starting to change. So long as it's sunny and calm I'm good down to 10C/50F. I try to ride as late into the Fall as I can because it is such a nice time of year.
Once the leaves fall and we have our first frost, I'll kick in cutting back annuals, trimming bushes, blowing leaves, cleaning gutters and winterizing the summer machines and powering up the winter ones.
I don't normally do shop projects in the summer and have one to finish off from last year (got started late) and my daughter just gave me two more 'suggestions' for things she'd like.


----------



## andr0id (Aug 4, 2018)

Finish my kitchen renovation. Will probably take until the end of Nov or early Dec.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Two sliding glass doors to replace. And that walkway next to the driveway where I need to put down some pavers and landscape timbers, with conduit and water behind them.


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm dragging all my hoodies out. Does that count? :wink2:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Cricket said:


> I'm dragging all my hoodies out. Does that count? :wink2:


Aren't you also going to bring your plants inside?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Our niece is having a garage sale in mid October and has asked me to join her. 
I'm on a mission to get rid of a lot of stuff. I started cleaning out 
and already have three boxes full of stuff. The cabinets are already
more roomy. I plan on going through the entire house. I cleaned my
closet and bagged up three bags of clothes and shoes that the
War Vetrans have already picked up. 
I finished the kitchen and now moving on to the dining room, next stop 
bedrooms. 

The head knot is downstairs cleaning the work shop. :smile: Hopefully
he can come up with some stuff as well.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Since the end of May I've been waiting for 5-6 dry days so I can paint the new door jamb and finish installing the trim. Sure as heck isn't going to happen this week.


I also want to clean out the fish pond.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Build stairs onto my deck.
Seal the deck.
Replace the master bath vanity.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Cricket said:


> I'm dragging all my hoodies out. Does that count? :wink2:



It qualifies in my wife's books. She's already switched her closet from summer to fall. I think one section is dedicated to hoodies.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Two Knots said:


> The *head knot* is downstairs cleaning the work shop. :smile: Hopefully
> *he* can come up with some stuff as well.


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat???

Error...does not compute...HE......head knot.....error, error, erro, er..........................





Or do you mean you just let him think he's in charge once in a while? :biggrin2:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

SeniorSitizen said:


> I built my house so I could pretty much stay with my retirement motto:
> 
> " _Just do whatever is fun and irresponsible_ ".:vs_laugh:
> But If the weather cools enough I may enjoy firing up the ole wood stove in the shop and doing a wood project if I can find one that's fun.


Damit, I forgot about gutters and I've been cleaning the one on the west end for 2 weeks, Yep, that walnut tree the wife won't approve of taking down. And my brick needs a new wrap of shelf liner squeegee but that just takes a pair of scissors, duck tape and a couple of minutes. There, got er done. Now for a poker game.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Damit, I forgot about gutters and I've been cleaning the one on the west end for 2 weeks, Yep, that walnut tree the wife won't approve of taking down. And my brick needs a new wrap of shelf liner squeegee but that just takes a pair of scissors, duck tape and a couple of minutes. There, got er done. Now for a poker game.


Man, we must have STP or something, your house has the same color roof and gutters our's use to have. Great minds work alike. lol


----------



## IRQVET (Jul 30, 2018)

Does cleaning my garage count?

I'm just saying, its looks like a bomb hit Walmart in there. . .


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

jproffer said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat???
> 
> Error...does not compute...HE......head knot.....error, error, erro, er..........................
> 
> ...


The head knot is the most stubborn man in America...I talk about things 
we should do -- many, many, times before we do them, then when
I say, " let's go get the stuff we need to do the project, and with a puzzled
face on he says, "HUH, NOW???" ...I mean, like he never heard me
blah, blah, blabbing about it before! :huh:
Anyhow, the only things he bought up to sell were all my things! Stuff I forgot
about -- a nice stainless steel 6 quart crock pot, a deep fryer, a beautiful
small lamp (that I immediately put on my kitchen counter) :smile: and some
other stuff of MINE! : yes: 

...and... he did not part with one thing of his! :sad:


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

You don't expect him to get rid of tools and things do you? I mean......c'mon......TOOLS? So obviously all that's left to sell is your stuff


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> The head knot is the most stubborn man in America...I talk about things
> we should do -- many, many, times before we do them, then when
> I say, " let's go get the stuff we need to do the project, and with a puzzled
> face on he says, "HUH, NOW???" ...I mean, like he never heard me
> ...


This reminds me of a garage sale the wife and daughter had. They sold out by 2 pm so the wife calls and reported she was coming to get another load ( 80 mile trip ). Also reported the men complaining of no tools, fishing gear etc., so please find something you can part with. So I did find a few items and the next morning, shortly after daylight, they were buying it from the back of her pickum-up truck faster than she could set it out on tables.


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

Not necessarily in order of priority...

- patch two drywall holes where I had to run new wiring for a ceiling light where there had never been ceiling fixtures (finishing last month's project)
- prime and spray 4 additional (post project completion after thoughts) raised panel panels to finish last fall's kitchen remodel job 
- begin cutting dead trees and removing them from the back acre of natural area behind the house
- harvest a new load of sandstone from behind the house to be used for various flower bed enhancements
- repair and extend outdoor low voltage light arrangements on front of house and sidewalk
- remove all "toxic waste collection day" contributions from the garage and sequester them into a "ready to pick up" location under the deck
- begin cleaning out and reorganizing the shop side of the garage
- rebuild outdoor gas grill cabinet

and moving into the winter list....
- sell the "shop thinnings" to fund some modifications on my diesel pickup
- long list of maintenance items for the diesel pickup
- remove dropped ceiling in basement and prepare for painting it dark gray
- remove basement carpet and decide ... polish and stain the concrete, or install replacement carpet
- replace carpet on basement stairs with oak treads
- remove old water softener from basement
- replace outdoor spigot
- put out tree/shrub identification tags throughout the natural area
- clean out undergrowth in 1 acre of natural area
- rework and replumb the current A/C drainage area with a containment box and new drain lines to be routed through the gravel area, through a sandstone retaining wall, and into the natural area where the nasty residue can't be seen or make a mess in the driveway
- repaint elevated portions of vaulted ceiling in kitchen
.....


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

jproffer said:


> You don't expect him to get rid of tools and things do you? I mean......c'mon......TOOLS? So obviously all that's left to sell is your stuff


Yes, how many hand planers does one man need? lain:
I know, I know, don't answer cause you'll just be sticking
up for him! 

He has tools from both his Dad's and his Grandpa.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Are the planes all the same size? If so, I suppose....maybe....he could pare it down to two. If they're all different sizes then he really does NEED them all  ....trust me.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

jproffer said:


> Are the planes all the same size? If so, I suppose....maybe....he could pare it down to two. If they're all different sizes then he really does NEED them all  ....trust me.


No, all different sizes, some are antiques, they're at least two dozen.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Ok well I'm not necessarily defending him, but I would keep all of them. Especially the antiques, but really size does make a difference, so I'd probably keep them all.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

My fall/winter project is to build a garage in my spare time.


----------



## cat's_pajamas (May 9, 2018)

Get this da*n retaining wall done.






.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

cat's_pajamas said:


> Get this da*n retaining wall done.
> .


 We like your attitude and are here to help. Now let's see some progress.
I'll show you my gutters if you'll show us your wall.:vs_laugh:


----------

